Ask HN: How do you use Scala? - reference_name
======
phatak-dev
Using it with spark. Scala for spark is one of the biggest production use case
for scalable.

------
brudgers
I am not clear on the meaning of the question. Are answers about domains where
Scala is applied or about tooling and configuration important?

~~~
reference_name
You can answer it in any way you'd like. I am interested in how others are
using Scala!

~~~
brudgers
For better or worse, my answer is that I don't use Scala. The development
environment did not really appeal to me when I tried it a few years ago.
Though I can see why people like it.

